# Smoked Shrimp and Scallops with Sweet Garlic Rub



## wullybully

12 large prawns, about 1 pound.
12 large sea scallops, about 1 pound

Sweet Garlic Rub
3/8 cup brown sugar 
3 tbs minced garlic 
2 tbs seasoned salt 
2 tbs paprika 
1 tbs chili powder 
1 tbs black pepper 
1 tsp dry mustard 
Â½ tsp cayenne pepper 
Â½ tsp ground ginger 
Adapted from â€œSweet Garlic Rub" from Paul Kirks Championship Barbeque. 

I used 2 tbs of the rub on the shrimp and 2 tbs on the scallops. 
The rub was applied to the scallops and shrimp the night before. 
The smoker was running at 270-300F.
I put the scallops in 10 minutes before the shrimp.
Scallops were smoked for about 25 min.
Shrimp were smoked for about 15 min.

They turned out a bit to spicy for our taste, but they were smoky and perfectly cooked. Next time I will cut back on the paprika and chili powder in the rub.


----------



## master_dman

Ooohhh.

I loves me some shrimp.  Those look fabulous.  Thanks for sharing..


----------



## billybones

Besides being too spicy, how did those turn out? I've done many variations with smoking shrimp, but for me the best I've ever done has been a combination of smoking and grilling. 
I wrap place a roasted red pepper in the center of the shrimp, wrap the shrimp with a slice of prosciutto, and cold smoke for about an hour. I take out everything in my ECB accept the top grate and I put just enough wood in the bottom pan to get the thin blue smoke. Then I transfer from the smoker to a hot charcoal grill to crisp up the prosciutto. Ohhhhhhhh baby. My friends made two lbs of those disappear in less than a minute! Give it a try.


----------



## cowgirl

Mmmm, shrimp and scallops, two of my favorites.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thank you for the recipes!


----------



## smokin' joe

Those look great wully bully!!! Great job.


----------



## smokin for life

Man I can almost taste them, and they almost taste REALLY GOOD!!!!!


----------



## heapomeat

Jumbo scallops and jumbo shrimp, there IS no substitute...........

Try blackening the scallops and shrimp in a cast iron pan on your BBQ side burner, makes for a crispy crust and a tender moist inside.

Time to go to the freezer and pull something out for dinner, thanks for the shrimp/scallop suggestion.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richoso1

Congrats on a great smoke, I have shied from doing shell fish as they might turn out rubbery. The heat you mentioned will mostly come from the cayenne and not the paprika, unless it is the hot version from Spain or Hungary. Chile powder has less heat than cayenne.


----------



## abelman

That looks great. I will have to give that a try sometime soon. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## sumosmoke

I've never smoked shellfish before although the pics of the scallops and prawns have me seriously thinking about it. My concern would be the same as rich, that they would turn out rubbery.

WullyBully, how did they turn out?


----------



## earache_my_eye

Great lookin' seafood, WullyBully!!.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have yet to try any seafood that  I do not like......IT'S ALL GOOD TO ME!!

As for the heat (spice) in your rub, I would also consider cutting back on the black pepper, as it has a tendency to go from "delicious" to "way too much" with just a slight change in recipe.  IMHO, I would probably cut the black pepper and the chili powder in your recipe in half.  I don't see where the paprika would be cause for great concern as far as heat goes.....unless you're using some of Richtee's favorite Hungarian paprika....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Otherwise, the rub looks great to me!!

Thanks for posting the pics!!......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope this helps,
Eric


----------



## wullybully

Thanks for all of the great comments!

No, they really were not rubbery.  But that was why I had the temp up as high as I did, I didnt want them in the smoker to long.  When I have done scallops on the grill, they come out best over a really hot fire to sear the outside.  I wasnt sure about the "low and slow" of the smoker.  But I will deffinetly try it again.

Yes, I think it probably was the peppers that gave it the heat, so I will try cutting back on those next time.

Thanks
LB


----------



## morkdach

scallops taste ok i cant remember ever eaten any but htey sure look good


----------



## jerkyaddict

WullyBully look's like you did a bang up job there bro my two fave's in the smoke shrimp and scally's i plan on givin your rub a try , keep up the good work and great qview


----------

